# Pucallpa



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No hay muchas fotos y las que hay no son muy bonitas, pero aquí están para el thread de ciudades Peruanas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En verdad Pucallpa para nada es una ciudad turistica, es mas, no es muy atractiva que digamos. Pero bueno, igual vale la pena conocerla por fotos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm en realidad la otra ves pasaron pucallpa en tiempo de viaje... y creo que recibe mas turismo de gente del extranjero pero en realidad se le veia una ciudad atractiva... y su entorno es muy bacan no se si filter pueda bajar las fotos al igual que lo hizo con el capitulo de tacna


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hay una laguna cerquita de Pucallpa, Yaranicocha algo asi que es un atractivo. Pienso que es como Chiclayo....sus atractivos son sus alrededores.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm chiclayo tiene mas monumentos republicanos que pucallpa.... su catedral de pucallpa me hace recordar a una foto de miraflores creo que todavia le falta darle los acabdos a su nueva catedral


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si en "Tiempo de viaje" pasan ese capítulo saco imágenes para subirlas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Eso si Liquid. Aunque tambien no se olviden que Pucallpa es de la selva. Cuantas ciudades grandes tenemos en la selva? Que bien comunicadas estan nuestras ciudades de la selva? 

Su catedral ya debe de estar por terminarse porque hace poco hicieron un thread de que usaron madera confiscada para elaborar las puertas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Si en "Tiempo de viaje" pasan ese capítulo saco imágenes para subirlas.


ahora que me acuerdo no era pucallpa sino puerto maldonado plop pero creo que estan pasando el de Cusco actualmente... podrias aser un theard cusco cosmopolita con ese capitulo...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Eso si Liquid. Aunque tambien no se olviden que Pucallpa es de la selva. Cuantas ciudades grandes tenemos en la selva? Que bien comunicadas estan nuestras ciudades de la selva?
> 
> Su catedral ya debe de estar por terminarse porque hace poco hicieron un thread de que usaron madera confiscada para elaborar las puertas.


en realidad la unica ciudad de la selva que es mas o menos grande es iquitos... las demas me parecen muy chicas o tipo pueblo... ojala que haya quedado bien la catedral de ucayali


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

sin duda es una ciudad en pleno crecimiento, espero y no siga creciendo caoticamente, aunque no se ve tan mal...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

primera vez que le veo fotos.........esta quedada en el tiempo a pesar de ser la segunda ciudad amazonica importante despues de Iquitos......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

en general todas las ciudades amazonicas estan quedadazas, existe demasiada pobreza...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

el peruano se ha caracterizado por ser poco viajero, y la mayor parte de los costeños o serranos no visita la selva..... y esolo digo por q la gente habla y cree cojudezas de la selva, algunos no tienen ni idea de como son sus ciudades.
pucallpa al menos es una ciudad mas grande q muchas ciudades costeñas, mas o menos el tamaño de ica, pero es una ciudad muy comercial, muy dinamica, con un crecimiento economico sorprendente. ni que decir de iquitos, pues una urbe q se compara con chiclayo, y para ser cincero es mas atractiva q muchas ciudades costeñas o andinas, y al mismo tiempo pues estas ciudades tienen su pobreza como lo tiene lima y otras ciudades.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

si comparamos:

ciudades intermedias como:

pucallpa con: ica, tacna, sullana, les aseguro q pucallpa es mas dinamica y con mayor futuro.
tarapoto con: talara, pisco, huacho, tumbes, chincha, les aseguro q mas les agradaria tarapoto.......por si acaso yo conozco esas ciudades.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ni hablar, no me gustan las ciudades de la selva


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

A juzgar por las fotos, para nada se ve atractiva la ciudad.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que ni te escuche Fayo, Juan.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenas fotos, de cerca luce caotica, en las aereas se ve como una ciudad planificada


----------

